# How would you imagine an ENTJ 9w8 sp/sx?



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

MBTI Type-Me Thread: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/106751-immerse.html
Enneagram Type-Me Thread: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-enneagram-type/106586-immerse.html

Is there anyone here who is or anyone who knows an ENTJ Type 9?


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd describe them as impossible. ENTJ's are high energy people driven to accomplish their personal goals. They care little about other's feelings and thoughts on issues that aren't logical due to dominant Te or other views that don't fit into their personal views due to auxiliary Ni. Nines are the exact opposite. They're open and accepting of many people and are more tolerant of conflicting views. Even Thinking type 9's such as ISTP's or INTP's will let things go that they don't agree with for the sake of their personal peace whereas an ENTJ would fight tooth and nail for their beliefs and thoughts.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Yes, I think an ENTJ 9 would be a very unlikely combination.


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

@madhatter! Could you have a look at my Enneagram Type-Me form? What Fauvres Tritype do you think I am? If you're sick of typing, you can skip that. xD

I am most probably an ENTP now that more people have typed me and it's kind of confirmed. My Enneagram influence skews my results sometimes.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

An ENTJ 9 would probably be a one stressed out INFP 3. Just a thought.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

There are ENTP, INTJ and INTPs with the E9 typing, Te-dom ENTJs however would seem out of sorts with an E9 typing.

I've not known an ENTJ who wasn't driven to action, and conquering all that they set their mind to.

If you're an ENTP you don't have a 7 head-fix and as such would be different to many ENTPs.


----------



## treeghost (Apr 2, 2011)

I imagine them to be good at what they're interested in but more lackadaisical in regards to using their skill to go any further as to be in control or to domineer. They would rather invest their skills to be go along with their lifestyle. One of my cousins comes off as one.

He's got the ENTJ explosion, "in your face" kind of thing sometimes but it comes off harmless and funny.. and he's also humble, laidback, holds his own and is very like-able.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I'll answer the question lurking right underneath the main one: You are not an ENTJ.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Enneagram 9 ENTJs are definitely possible (any MBTI type can have any enneagram type). One was my geology professor (9w8). They come off as very laid back and impartial/neutral people who tend to go with the flow under their highly refined Te dominant charter, basically. They let their instincts guide them and generally don't make themselves very predictable - they convey an air of "I'm only what you're seeing right now" - all of this can basically apply to any MBTI type 9, since MBTI is not behavior, but enneagram definitely operates in this realm on a surface level.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

There was one member who described somebody they knew who was an ENTJ and a 9 and said they kind of were like an ENTJ that had a Buddha like quality about them (the person was female)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

my roommate in college was an ESTJ 9w8 So/Sx, so pretty similar (though it's possible he was ISTJ)


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

My best friend is an ENTJ 9w8 So/Sp. It works. He's a pacifist anarcho-collectivist who knows when to fight.


----------



## Asd456 (Jul 25, 2017)

Ember said:


> MBTI Type-Me Thread: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/106751-immerse.html
> Enneagram Type-Me Thread: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-enneagram-type/106586-immerse.html
> 
> Is there anyone here who is or anyone who knows an ENTJ Type 9?


I know a type 9 Sp/Sx ENTJ - yes, they exist. He is more pleasant, calm, and philosophical. Very aware of people and how to react/respond politely; his Ni is strong, and demonstrative Ne as well. He uses Te, but... it's not really preferred, as in his Ni is more noticeable, and he's more abstract in thought and communication.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

How would you imagine an ENTJ 9w8 sp/sx?
I imagine a mistype.


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

Ember said:


> Is there anyone here who is or anyone who knows an ENTJ Type 9?


Not an ENTJ, but an ENFJ 9w1 sp/sx and an ESTJ 9w1 sp/so, which is close by.

I used to doubt that type 9 exists among ExxJ types because of how driven and forceful they are often portrayed in the descriptions, until I've met a few people with these combinations. Their enneagram types is definitely not congruent with their MBTI/Socionics type stereotypes.


----------



## Sugarpot (Dec 30, 2017)

leadintea said:


> I'd describe them as impossible. ENTJ's are high energy people driven to accomplish their personal goals. They care little about other's feelings and thoughts on issues that aren't logical due to dominant Te or other views that don't fit into their personal views due to auxiliary Ni. Nines are the exact opposite. They're open and accepting of many people and are more tolerant of conflicting views. Even Thinking type 9's such as ISTP's or INTP's will let things go that they don't agree with for the sake of their personal peace whereas an ENTJ would fight tooth and nail for their beliefs and thoughts.


Well, I am so/sx and I care about other people's accomplishments, success and feelings as well as mine. It's nothing about Ni, It's all about highly developed Fi, Si and specially Fe... emotional intelligence has nothing to do with intuition.
I advise you to learn about how General Eisenhower (ENTJ) was in comparison to MacArthur, there is even a great movie about him _*Ike - Countdown to D-Day (2004) 
*_


----------



## Sugarpot (Dec 30, 2017)

Sylas said:


> Not an ENTJ, but an ENFJ 9w1 sp/sx and an ESTJ 9w1 sp/so, which is close by.
> 
> I used to doubt that type 9 exists among ExxJ types because of how driven and forceful they are often portrayed in the descriptions, until I've met a few people with these combinations. Their enneagram types is definitely not congruent with their MBTI/Socionics type stereotypes.


Let's say that is rare


----------



## Gigglesmcdonut (11 mo ago)

Ember said:


> MBTI Type-Me Thread: Immerse
> Enneagram Type-Me Thread: Immerse
> 
> Is there anyone here who is or anyone who knows an ENTJ Type 9?


I'm an ENTJ 9w8 female. I thought I was a 8w9, but I realized growing up I would reserve myself from fights unless it was necessary. I am also pretty forceful in a peaceful way. I worked with a lot of people who said I was a force not to be reckoned with, but also the moral officer. I made sure everyone got along in the work space and was the one who helped everyone resolve any issues. I was able to see both sides but also call people out on their shit in a way that got through to them. It is possible to be an ENTJ 9w8.


----------

